# Lamb



## andromi (Sep 3, 2014)

Lamb was almost a weekly staple in the UK. In Portugal I can't find it anywhere. 

The local talho occasionally stocks tough old goat but i've never seen any succulent lamb for sale - and i'm in a major city up in North..

Does anyone know where to buy it?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I always buy mine in Continente but to be honest, the local stuff is very small and pretty tasteless IMHO. Also in Continente they usually have frozen NZ lamb. Oh for some fresh spring Welsh lamb!

Are you able to access a Mako? There is always plenty in the freezers at ours in Coimbra.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Last time i was in Makro Coimbra i saw three lambs on a scale and they weighted a little under 18 kilo. New Zealand lamb for YL grade weights in at 28 lb. I got a lamb before Christmas and when it thawed out i butchered it my self, easy when i was a butcher for 20 year. Here they kill lambs at to young an age and the flesh hasn't had time to develope. after butcher my lamb it was back in the freezer till needed.

Fred


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's another vote for the NZ lamb from Makros rather than the local stuff........ which as has been said, is killed far too young.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Here in Lagos you can usually buy lamb from; Pingo Doce - usually quarter lambs, national; Continente - English cutlets or chump chops plus occasionally Portuguese lamb, all cuts; Intermarche - national various cuts or travel to Lagoa and Apolonia sell various cuts. NZ lamb is found in the freezer sections of all supermarkets. Travel a bit further to Algarve Shopping at Guia and Iceland have a selection of fresh lamb on the butchery counter.


----------

